# MÁCH BẠN CÁCH CHỌN CAMERA HÀNH TRÌNH VIETMAP ĐÚNG MONG MUỐN



## hương ngô (19 Tháng sáu 2021)

*Vietmap - thương hiệu về công nghệ điện tử Việt Nam. Được biết đến với các sản phẩm nổi bật là thiết bị dẫn đường và camera hành trình. Trong đó camera hành trình được nhiều người tiêu dùng biết đến và sử dụng rộng rãi. Bởi lẽ, sản phẩm bên Vietmap có nhiều tính năng, độ bền, độ tin cậy cao. Đặc biệt, có rất nhiều sản phẩm về camera, nên khách hàng thường hay phân vân không biết lựa chọn ra sao. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ mách nhỏ bạn cách chọn camera hành trình Vietmap đúng mong muốn.*​Đôi nét về camera hành trình của Vietmap​






Thành lập năm 2006 và trải qua hành trình dài phát triển.
Vietmap được được thiết kế và sản xuất bởi đội ngũ chuyên gia nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong các lĩnh vực ứng dụng bản đồ và công nghệ số.
Dòng sản phẩm camera bên Vietmap mang đến cho người dùng sự trải nghiệm khác nhau. Mỗi phân khúc khách hàng là sẽ có từng sản phẩm riêng biệt.
Vietmap sẽ cập nhập bản đồ theo chu kỳ 3 tháng một lần, hỗ trợ liên tục mỗi ngày, nhằm mang đến sự trải nghiệm bản đồ Vietmap tốt nhất.
Được phân phối tại 63 tỉnh thành trên đất nước Việt Nam.
Những điểm nổi bật của camera hành trình Vietmap​





Phần mềm bằng Tiếng Việt, rất dễ sử dụng.
Độ phân giải cao, hình ảnh chất lượng.
Có chế độ bảo hành tốt.
Mẫu mã đa dạng, phù hợp với nhu cầu của từng người.
Một số dòng camera kết hợp bản đồ dẫn đường Vietmap S1 chính xác.
Hỗ trợ lái xe an toàn: cảnh báo tốc độ, lấn làn xe....
Còn rất nhiều ưu điểm phía sau mà không thể kể hết. Mỗi sản phẩm lại có từng tính năng, nét nổi bật và công dụng riêng. Nên lựa chọn những sản phẩm nổi bật nào? Ở đâu thì cùng đi đến phần tiếp theo nhé !
Một số sản phẩm camera hành trình Vietmap hot hit hiện nay.​
*Camera hành trình Vietmap C61 pro có độ nét 4k*





+ Độ phân giải 4k, ghi hình ban đêm sắc nét.
+ Góc quay rộng 170º.
+ Cảnh báo xe bằng giọng nói , giúp tài xế lái xe an toàn.
+ Kết nối Wifi nội bộ xem video trực tiếp và trích xuất ngay trên điện thoại.
⇔ _Xem chi tiết sản phẩm tại đây :* Camera hành trình Vietmap C61 pro*_

Camera hành trình C65 độ nét Ultra ghi hình hai kênh trước sau.





+ Ghi hình nhanh bằng cử chỉ.
+ Ghi hình trước và sau xe, ghi hình sắc nét.
+ Cảnh báo tốc độ giới hạn dữ liệu chi tiết toàn quốc.
+ Thiết kế hiện đại, trải nghiệm hoàn mỹ.
+ Hỗ trợ camera lùi, giúp tài xế dễ dàng di chuyển.
_⇒ Thông tin chi tiết sản phẩm xem tại đây: *Camera hành trình C65 độ nét Ultra.*_

*Camera Vietmap hành trình kc01 pro cảnh báo nhanh nhạy.*





+ Thiết kế camera ghi hình kép, ghi hình cùng lúc trước sau.
+  Cảnh báo giao thông bằng giọng, giúp lái xe tập trung.
+ Tích hợp GPS thẻ nhớ có dung lượng lưu trữ cực lớn.
+ Cảm biến SONY STARVIS ghi hình siêu nét - nhanh nhậy.
_⇒ Thông tin chi tiết sản phẩm xem tại đây : *Camera Vietmap hành trình kc01 pro.*_

*Camera hành trình D22 của Vietmap đặt Taplo, báo tốc độ.*





+ Có thiết kế màn hình Taplo.
+ Cảnh báo ADAS thông minh : tốc độ, xe lấn làn..
+ Định vị xe trực tuyến : giám sát online.
+ Wifi Hostpot 4G kết nối mọi lúc.
+Sở hữu ống kính ghi hình góc rộng và siêu sắc nét.
_⇔ Xem chi tiết tại đây : *Camera hành trình D22 của Vietmap.*_

*Camera Vietmap ICAM VM200 theo dõi từ xa hành trình.*





+  Camera ghi hình full HD ghi rõ nét trước và toàn cảnh trong xe.
+ Truyền hình trực tiếp : hỗ trợ truyền hình trực tiếp từ xa.
+ Dữ liệu data 3G Kết nối mọi lúc, tốc độ cao.
+ Ứng dụng Vietmap ICAM  : hỗ trợ quản lý theo dõi trực tuyến.
_⇔ Thông tin chi tiết tại đây : *Camera Vietmap ICAM VM200*_

*Camera hành trình VM300 Vietmap cao cấp, thông minh.*





+ Ghi hình toàn quốc trong và ngoài xe siêu nét.
+  Có hệ thống quản lý đa nền tảng.
+ Ứng dụng Vietmap MDRV giám sát mọi nơi.
+ Có kết nối 4G, phát wifi hostpot.
_⇔ Chi tiết có tại đây : *Camera hành trình VM300 Vietmap*_
*Nên lựa chọn mua camera Vietmap chính hãng ở đại lý phân phối nào?*
Chắc hẳn , nhiều người tiêu dùng đang băn khoăn không biết nên chọn mua camera hành trình cho xe yêu của mình tại đâu. *Việt Tech* - chuyên cung cấp các hãng camera hành trình, đa dạng mẫu mã, chất lượng. Sẽ là lựa chọn sáng suốt và an toàn cho nhà tiêu dùng. Với 8 năm kinh nghiệm trên thị trường cam hành trình, Viet Tech luôn tự tin với sản phẩm được bán ra. Sứ mệnh đem đến sự hài lòng cho mọi khách hàng dù khó tính hay dễ tính.
Có đội ngũ chăm sóc khách hàng chu đáo, tận tình, 24/24. Trả lời những thắc mắc cho các bạn nhanh nhất. Kỹ thuật viên có trình độ chuyên môn, lắp đặt thẩm mĩ gọn gàng.
BẠN CÒN CHẦN CHỪ GÌ NỮA, HÃY NHẤC MÁY VÀ LIÊN HỆ NGAY VỚI CHÚNG TÔI !
*CAM KẾT CỦA VIETTECH*​*Cam kết 100% sản phẩm là hàng chính hãng
Giá dịch vụ hợp lý, rẻ nhất phục vụ tư vấn, lắp đặt và giao hàng tận nơi chỉ từ 30 phút.
Đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên chuyên nghiệp
Dịch vụ uy tín chất lượng*
Bạn còn chần chừ gì nữa nhỉ, hãy nhấc máy lên và liên hệ cho chúng tôi. Bạn sẽ được tư vấn miễn phí về nhu cầu sử dụng để chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp cũng như *thiết bị phù hợp khỏi giá không tốt, yên tâm chất lượng.
CỞ SỞ KHO PHÂN PHỐI SẢN PHẨM TẠI VIETTECH NHƯ SAU.
-Hà Nội - 0902247699
-TP HCM - 0989.158.822*


----------



## ThanhLovista (20 Tháng sáu 2021)

Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ những kiến thức về camera hữu ích này.


----------



## nhatrangtoday (22 Tháng sáu 2021)

trước mình có mua go pro nhưng cũng hơi giật khi quay, cũng cần có thêm tay cầm nữa


----------



## vogia00 (31 Tháng bảy 2021)

Cũng ok


----------



## hutechgroup (7 Tháng chín 2021)

Kiếm cái lắp xe đạp chơi


----------

